# Ai warranty sucks



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

I bought 2x AI Nero 5 from Reef Supplies, one crapped out after 7 months, sure they will cover the price of a new one but I have to cover all the shipping charges, to send it to them and for them to send it back to me, 75 bucks later and I should feel good about buying the 3x Nero 3s that I was gonna purchase, not happening, all because we are considered international customers.

So what else can I buy, Ecotech, they own AI, Jebao?
Really? I hate buying crap, throw aways? Is anything made here in Canada or do we just bite it and smile.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joshthebox (Nov 30, 2017)

Damn that really sucks :-( I've always had a good experience with EcoTech, but I believe they also own AI. I wouldn't buy Jebao, they're junk pumps. I don't know of any pump that's manufactured here, which is a shame


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

AI warranty, since Ecotech owns them, the warranty policy is the same for the MP pumps, maybe just my bad luck I guess. I don’t want to buy junk pumps, the condo is up for sale, once it sells we will see what I’ll purchase. How about 2x Mp40. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joshthebox (Nov 30, 2017)

Whatever said:


> AI warranty, since Ecotech owns them, the warranty policy is the same for the MP pumps, maybe just my bad luck I guess. I don’t want to buy junk pumps, the condo is up for sale, once it sells we will see what I’ll purchase. How about 2x Mp40.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hard to go wrong with mp40s


----------



## Matt1997 (Dec 10, 2017)

Jebao are better than the neros in my experience. I’ve been screwed by AI customer service as well when one of their lights caught fire. I sent it in to them, $65 shipping, and they told me it could not be repaired but they would offer a discount on a replacement. The discount was 15% roughly and after shipping and duties it would have been more than just buying one on sale here in Canada. They could have shipped the broken light back (at my expense) or discard it themselves.

Ecotech on the other hand has honoured their warranty on better backups and a radion light. Even though I dealt with the same service rep for both companies.

I’d consider Maxspect or tunze as potential options if you don’t like Jebao. I personally love every Jebao product I’ve purchased.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

If we lived in the states it would be a different story, they would pay for one of the shipping fees, I have 2 blue Sols, they are 10 years old, I bought them used and they are fine but I asked them about an upgrade kit, theirs a way to make them into Hydra 26, everything is replaced but the heat sink, I know it exists but they say nope but if you want to upgrade I can send them the lights and get 15% off a new light.
That would be okay if I was in the market but I’m not, 

Why is it that we need to validate our purchases by buying an over priced pump to feel good about it, 3 Nero 3- 600 plus Tax, 3 Jebao same size pump 354 plus tax, 1 MP40 500 plus tax, I should buy the Jebao right? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Correct.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Update, I got the pump delivered today, only 1 day late. Great right? Wrong, I unpacked the box, took the front of my canopy off ( easy to access the tank for maintenance) fed the wires through to hook up the pump and no power supply, do you believe it, no power supply, I contacted them and had to take a picture to verify, they said that they’d send me a power supply and pay for the shipping then on further inspection they forgot to put one of the magnets in, don’t worry they knew I was pissed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Another update, they sent the power supply and forgot to include the magnet, it makes me think that they’re customer service sucks or they don’t care about doing it right the first time. They are resending the magnet, duh

I think I’m gonna buy 2 MP40 and hope I never have to deal with their customer service again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Update, I got the Magnet in the mail yesterday, such a fiasco with their customer service, they truly do suck. Word to the wise, when they say they’re gonna replace the pump, just send the pump for replacement or repair, keep everything else.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

